# Easy Shut Down for Windows 8 Users



## theunissenriaan (Oct 31, 2012)

Unlike its predecessors, Windows 8 does not have an easy-access 'shutdown button' or option. However, there is a work-around for this which most users seem to be quite satisfied with...

Herewith the step-by-step instructions :

a) Navigate your way 1st to the Desktop.

b) Right-Click on the Desktop and Select 'New', and then Select the 'Shortcut' option.

c) In the box where you type the location, type this instead *shutdown /s /t 0*.

d) Click next and enter a name for the shortcut that you prefer e.g. Shutdown, and then click finish.

e) You can change the Icon of the new shortcut you created on your desktop by Right-Clicking on the Shortcut and Selecting 'Properties', then in the 'Shortcut' tab you will see at the bottom the option to change the Icon. Once you've selected an Icon, click okay twice and it'll take immediate effect.

f) Now you can Right-Click on the newly created Shortcut and select either/both 'Pin to Start' and/or 'Pin to Taskbar' for your easy-access 'shutdown button'.

You can always repeat the above mentioned process in order to create a 'Restart' button too by simply replacing the 'shutdown' part in the above mentioned command with 'restart'.

Hope this helps :dance:


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

So 7 steps to replace 3? 

1. Windows Key + C
2. Settings
3. Power

Doesnt really seem that hard to get to. But that could just be me. Since I rarely restart or shut down the PC. But still seems a bit excessive when it takes me just as many steps to shut down my phone as it does my PC...


----------



## theunissenriaan (Oct 31, 2012)

Haha thanks Junior777, will remember that one. My post however aims to create a permanent easy-access shut down button for users. After they follow my instructions, they would never have to do either the 7 steps I mentioned, or your 3 step procedure again. It will only then take them 1 simple click to shutdown


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

or you can just pull the plug 

thanks for the steps. I have been too lazy lately to look it up.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Remember too that you can get to the Win-X menu by right-clicking at the lower left of your screen. The command above (and any other you want) can be easily added to this menu by the freeware utility Win-X Menu Editor.

Or, you can get a Start Menu back by using one of the many applications, paid and freeware, that are popping up now since Microsoft decided to alienate its user-base by sabotaging functionality. I use Start8, which has really good support right now (I reported a small bug and it was fixed a week later -- can't say that for Windows 8 itself) and only cast five bucks.


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

theunissenriaan said:


> Haha thanks Junior777, will remember that one. My post however aims to create a permanent easy-access shut down button for users. After they follow my instructions, they would never have to do either the 7 steps I mentioned, or your 3 step procedure again. It will only then take them 1 simple click to shutdown


I understand what your process does. But the fact is that sometimes people make mistakes when they click on icons. So to have it auto shutdown could actually be destructive to a user.

Your writing a paper for school. You go to the desktop to open the browser for something, you click the wrong icon and BAM. Your PC restarts and you lose all your work.

At least with the 3 steps, they can undo the damage before it is done. :wink::whistling:

Sad part is people complain about how much it takes to shut down Win8 when any smart phone takes just as much to shut down. :facepalm:


----------



## inwell (Sep 21, 2011)

Once you get to the desktop... your very own *ALT+F4* works like a charm..... nothing extra needed..... 

Shut Down/Log Off/Restart..... every thing as usual(using up/down arrow keys)


----------

